# [Wet Thumb Forum]-PC/CF Lighting for planted tanks



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It would seem as though power compact/compact fluorescent bulbs are not there yet for plants as are many fluorescent linear tubes, such as the Sylvania GroLux. What I mean is that the emissions (output in the nanometer range) are not adequate for proper photosynthesis ie.430 - 450nm (blue) and 660 - 675nm (red). I have come across only had one company that has a spectral output graph for a compact fluorescent claiming to be for planted tanks, ESU - Coralife for their 6700K bulb. It has a huge spike in the green area that really doesnt do much for plants; and very moderate spikes in the blue and red. I recently purchased some JBJ 6500K CF bulbs and they are making my tank look quite green. Probably the same thing as the ESU bulb. I think too many people are hung up on the 5000K to 6700K being good for plants just because they are considered full spectrum.

Does any one know of a 'good' compact fluoresent bulb for plants?
Does any one have the 6500K JBJ CF bulbs with the same appearence?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It would seem as though power compact/compact fluorescent bulbs are not there yet for plants as are many fluorescent linear tubes, such as the Sylvania GroLux. What I mean is that the emissions (output in the nanometer range) are not adequate for proper photosynthesis ie.430 - 450nm (blue) and 660 - 675nm (red). I have come across only had one company that has a spectral output graph for a compact fluorescent claiming to be for planted tanks, ESU - Coralife for their 6700K bulb. It has a huge spike in the green area that really doesnt do much for plants; and very moderate spikes in the blue and red. I recently purchased some JBJ 6500K CF bulbs and they are making my tank look quite green. Probably the same thing as the ESU bulb. I think too many people are hung up on the 5000K to 6700K being good for plants just because they are considered full spectrum.

Does any one know of a 'good' compact fluoresent bulb for plants?
Does any one have the 6500K JBJ CF bulbs with the same appearence?


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Newt,

The lights we use on aquariums have two purposes; they grow plants and they let us view our aquariums. Most of us are using lights that are suitable for both purposes.

Lamps that are designed mostly for plant growth aren't very good lamps; they're dim-looking and their color rendition is poor. In fact, I recall that tests have been run matching "plant lights" against other kinds of fluorescent lights. The plant lights do not perform all that well even for the one job they're supposed to do best.

At any rate, I think the Philips PL-950s are great lamps, but you probably can't buy them at N 42 16 12 W 71 26 15.


Roger Miller


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I have 6700k in two tanks and 9325K in all my other tanks. The 6700K grows plants fine but they do have a green look to the tank. All the reds are dull looking. My favorite CF bulb is the GE 9325K. It really brings out the reds and pinks in the plants.'

Hawk


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have also tried the 9325K GE bulbs. They are OK or even better than OK. They have a decent peak in the blue, a green spike for our human eyes, but they fall short of the red area and end up in the orange. And that reminds me that they also issue a spectral output for those bulbs. I looked up the Philips bulbs mentioned by Roger and they look to be a real good CF bulb. Does any one have a website that sells the Philips PL-L/950?

My original point was that if you want good leaf growth and stem elongation, you need light in both the blue and red spectra for proper photosynthesis. Large amounts of green light do nothing for the plants - it is being reflected by the plant not absorbed, that's why they look green.

Roger, to get around the effect of a GroLux bulb one can mix it with other bulbs. I have used the GroLux with a GroLux wide spectrum plus either a chroma 50 or a Philips 6500K Ultra daylight. I think the GroLux bulbs are a great plant grower and a good dawn/dusk light.

I am also disappointed in the 'look' of the JBJ 6500K bulbs - WAY TOO GREEN. They should not be marketed as a plant bulb IMO.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

If you want a real neutral natural color, try the 8800K. It's plain white to our eyes, no blue, green or yellow hue. If you have double bulb fixture, you can always mix 6700 with 10000K. The color offset each other and create very natural looks also.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Here is an old post showing the spectra of 6700 K PC lamps, compared to sunlight:
http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=3996060812&m=9626077275
I also checked the spectra of various other fluorescent lamps, and found them to be remarkably similar. There is a lot more similarity than differences, actually. It is hard to say if the color differences between the 6700K and the 10000K isn't much ado about very little. The strong green lines belong to the mercury emission, and will show up in all fluorescents. I think if one is not happy with that, then a different lamp technology is in order.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't understand why people insist on distinguishing between lamps on the basis of their color temperature. *No* lamp renders color correctly or looks natural unless its CRI rating is very high. When CRI is over 90 the color temperature shouldn't make much difference; colors rendered accurately will always look about the same regardless of the Kelvin rating.

Many bulbs render red and orange colors poorly and give you a look with very flat color contrasts. Other bulbs produce a lot of green light and don't render either blue or red very well at all.

Two bulbs with the same Kelvin temperature but different CRI ratings can produce very different appearances. Compare the 5000K ADV850 with an 80-something CRI with a 5000K TL950 with a 90-something CRI. The ADV850 is very bright, but it renders greens with a distinct yellow cast. The TL950 is dim, but it renders rich colors across the whole spectrum.

Whether or not a bulb looks "natural" to you is subjective. It depends in part on what you're used to. If you only see the world under cool white fluorescents then that is probably what looks natural to you. If you live somewhere with frequently hazy or overcast skies then you may be accustomed to "natural" light having a color temperature near 7000. If you live somewhere with clear skies and infrequent cloudy days then your natural light might have a color temperature closer to 5000. If you can only stand shade or north sky light then maybe a color temperature close to 10K seems more natural. In any case of actual natural light the light renders colors pretty well. That is usually *not* the case for fluorescent lamps with a high temperature rating.

If you want a high-K lamp that does render colors accurately then you might try finding the GE C75. It has a 7500 K color temp and a 90+ CRI. It could be hard to find.


Roger Miller


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I did some web searching for the Philips PL-L/950 CF bulb (55 watts, 3800 lumens, 5300K with a CRI of 91)that Roger mentioned. I emailed Philips from their website and they responded with a vendor that imports these lights.

You can purchase them from Aamsco Lighting 800-669-9137 ext5 - Liz Congero. They are $15.95 each and they have a $25.00 minimum.

Also, the C75 are made by Philips and it is better than the Chroma 75 that GE puts out. Just find a local electrical store that carries the brand you want and you should be able to get what you are looking for.

The JBJ 6500K CF bulbs (CRI unknown)are definitly green and put next to the Philips 6500K Ultra Daylight tubes (84 CRI) look even greener. The JBJ must have a fairly poor CRI. The kelvin rating should be made by the bulb color not what it makes things look like, I would think. It may also be a case of an incorrect kelvin rating for a bulb.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Kelvin is not a good rating. The numerical rating is often not very descriptive of the perceived color.

Thanks for the lead on the PL-L/950. My local supplier would only tell me that they couldn't get them. AHSupply used to sell PL-L/950s (that's how I got mine) but apparently the lights they are selling now are not the same thing.

Why do you say that the Philips C75 is better than the GE? I've never used either, but I have used the C50 from both suppliers and found them to be very similar. Except that I felt like the GE product stayed brighter longer. Of course, the Philips supplier thought the Philips product was better.


Roger Miller


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Roger,
I have this one question and yet couldn't really get the answer straight. What is the difference between commercial bulbs and aquarium product bulbs ? Example, Philip has daylight 6500K bulb and so do many aquarium bulbs out there but Philip price is much lower than specialized bulbs. Would the more expensive bulbs be at least slightly better than the commercial bulbs (for plants)?


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

ninob,

I can't possibly compare lights on the basis of color temperature alone. There is no information to go on. Two lights with the same kelvin rating can be completely different in every measure that really matters.

Some of the lights sold for aquarium use are repackaged versions of lights that are made for commercial trade. When they are sold on the aquarium market they are substantially more expensive. The best example I know of is one of the Hagen tubes (I can't remember which -- read Ivo Busko's article in the AB library to find out) which is actually nothing but a repackaged cool white. Of course it sells in pet shops for 5x what it costs at Lowes.

Locally I checked the prices of some bulbs at my LFS and noticed that they were Philips bulbs, so I found a Philips distributor and bought from him. I commented to the distributor about the cost of lamps at the pet shop and he told me that the pet shop bought the lamps from him at his retail price and then doubled the price for resale. 

More generally I have never found that companies selling lamps for aquariums have any lock on good bulbs. They don't know what your tanks need or even care. They are selling what they can market for the biggest return. There are a few lamps that are exceptions -- the Triton lamps, for instance. Otherwise there are very few lamps available in the aquarium market that can't be replaced by better lamps purchased for less in the commercial lighting market.

In fact, if you *really* want a good lamp you probably won't find it in the aquarium market. The C50, C75 and PL-L950 lamps are great examples and they are made and marketed mostly for display lighting. If you're interested in metal halide lamps for planted tanks then the best lamp I've seen for sale is a GE (I think) bulb sold for commercial display lighting.

I stopped buying "aquarium" bulbs a long time ago. Too many of them are rip-offs. The ones that aren't might fill a real nitch in the aquarium market but could be replaced by excellent (but not identical) commercial lights for half the cost.


Roger Miller


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks Roger. That's what I thought. Too bad I use PC on all ny larger tanks. The smaller ones, I use ODNO but have problem looking for any short daylight commercial bulbs.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

ninob,

What kinds of "short" lights are you talking about?


Roger Miller


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi Newt and all !!
I were looking since 2003 for PC lamps with a similar spectrum to Gro-Lux or Aqua-Glo. It looks like we have to wait a bit more when manufactures decide to make them. For now I am using Coralife 6700K for my two tanks:
1. 30G tank - 2x65W
2. 25G tank - 1x65W
My plants grow ok but they did better with Aqua-Glo/Sun-Glo setup.
I ordered three Sylvania PC lamps 55W - 3000K, 3500K and 4100K. Expecting them next week.
There is much more red in the Sylvania 3000K than in 6700K I have. This red is in 610nm not 660nm as in Gro-Lux, but there is no better choice anyway. I am thinking to set light as following:
1. 30G - 1x65W 6700K + 1x55W 3000K
2. 25G - 1x55W 3500K (or 4100K - depending of how it looks)
As soon as manufactures make PC lamps for plants I will change this set up.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Oleg,

I spoke with a Sylvania rep about two years ago regarding making a CF/PC version of the GroLux and they have no plans to make one. Perhaps if enough of us emailed them they may think about it. You can get GroLux bulbs real cheap at 
"]www.goodoffices.com, but you need to buy them by the case of six. CF/PC bulbs are not quite there yet for plants. The ESU-Coralife bulbs have a lot of big emissions in the green and yellow spectrum like the JBJ 6500K bulb. I dont recommend the Hagen bulbs, the emissions are not very strong. They skew the spectral output graph by making it look like high emissions. This website has an article about bulb comparison. Go to AB Reference, Library, Lighting&Equipment and find the article on Light bulb comparison by Ivo Buska. It has a lot of spectral graphs for many bulbs - an excellant article. Pay attention to the emission rate listed on the Y axis.

You can also try www.lighting.philips.com and their importer www.aamsco.com. Other sites to purchase bulbs are www.ahsupply.com (they have a 55 watt, 5500K, 91 CRI bulb for ~$19.00 US), www.brite-lite.com (Canadian site but must buy in bulk) and www.hellolights.com. Hellolights say they manufacture their own bulbs but I dont think so. I think they are ESU bulbs. There are not too many manufactures for fluorescent bulbs.

Remember, like Roger says, you really dont need a 'plant' light if it has strong enough light in approx. the right spectral output. You just need to avoid those that have hugh amounts in the green and yellow areas. A bulb with a high CRI will have good enough emissions across the spectral output mimicking sun light.

Good Luck.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I thought this might be of benefit to some.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I got my Philips PLL-950 bulbs today. They could use a little more emissions in the red and higher up in the red, too. But they were a good price.


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

I am a little confused about the GE 9325K bulbs, everyone raves about them, according to the Atlanta Light Bulbs site their CRI is only 67, am I missing something?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I looked up the GE 9325K bulb on the GE website. It is product number 45859. It does list it having a CRI of 67. BUT it has (Ra)in front of the CRI. I have no idea what this refers to or if it makes a difference.


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info, Newt! I will sure look at those links, and I knew some of them already.

I think the problem is with a red part of spectrum because most of the PC lamps provide red only at 610 nm and plants need 660-690 nm.
On this forum I read about LEDs. Very interesting! I am going to experiment with them. Today I bought 2 blocks of 24 red LEDs 660nm.
http://dkc3.digikey.com/PDF/C042/1341.pdf
See SSP-LXC128624
Total power is almost 2W. Viewing angle - 30.
I am going to spotlight a small area (15x30cm) in my tank and see if it helps. My thoughts (rough calculations) were that 7W of red LEDs would be enough to add to 50W CF/PC lamp to make spectrum perfect for plants.
I am going to set LEDs tonight as an addition to my PC 6700K and I will write an update in a week or two.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

If the GE9325 only rates a CRI of 67 then I too wonder why people are raving about the lamp. It isn't that hard to get lights that do a bad job of rendering colors. 

Oleg, you're right that the red light provided by fluorescent lamps does not match perfectly to the red peak in the photosynthetic action spectrum. Despite that, fluorescent lights grow plants very well. You might find it fun to experiment with red LEDs but the response from the plants isn't likely to be all that noticable -- at least not compared to the response you would get by putting the same effort into adding another lamp.


Roger Miller


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Good Luck Oleg. Remember, as the above graph shows, plant sensitivity for photosynthesis falls off sharply after 675nm. I have read that the infra-red will actually shut down photosynthesis. 

As I have said before, CF/PC lights just arent there yet for plants; although you can get by nicely with something bright and close to the correct spectral output.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> As I have said before, CF/PC lights just arent there yet for plants; although you can get by nicely with something bright and close to the correct spectral output.


This may be true for all triphosphor lamps. I first noticed it when looking at the spectrum of the old Philips Utralume and ADVX lamps and confirmed it on most every spectrum I could find.

While the fluorescent light spectrum is not very strong all the way up to the red wavelengths that plants are most sensitive to, plants are quite sensitive to the red spectrum that the lamps do provide.

I eventually keyed on the nearly complete absence of far red light and the bad red/far red ratio that implied. Theoretically that should be a problem for plants, but it doesn't seem to be the case.

I think it was Karen Randall who pointed out that the quality of light that plants get under water is extremely variable. Aquatic plants *can't* be strongly dependent on the spectral quality of the light they get. If they were then they would all fail in nature.

Roger Miller


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Roger Miller:
> If the GE9325 only rates a CRI of 67 then I too wonder why people are raving about the lamp. It isn't that hard to get lights that do a bad job of rendering colors.


True, but I don't think people are raving about these lamps for their color rendering capabilities, more so the way plants grow under them. I use these lamps mixed with 6700K to balance out the strong red emission they give out, but I can certainly see the difference in the same plant that is growing under the 6700K and the 9325K bulbs. Turning off the 9325s and leaving just the 6700K you can easily see the difference in color that the plants have depending on what light they are under. My E. Stellata grows very green under 6700K while under the GE bulbs it's a nice pink. Alone, the GE9325s do need some time to get used to, the initial impact is quite bad if your eyes are used to whiter bulbs.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

So basically the important thing here is to use a combination of lights of different wavelengths?! Don't just use two identical lights such as 2X55,000k or 2X67,000K?

Paul


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

Anyone has spectral output graph for GE 9325K and Philips PL-L/950 bulbs?


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

_You might find it fun to experiment with red LEDs but the response from the plants isn't likely to be all that noticable -- at least not compared to the response you would get by putting the same effort into adding another lamp._
Roger, I alreday have alot of light - 130W PC 6700K on my 30G tank. Rotala repens turned brown and Rotala indica bent toward the gravel. Plants grow but slow and not bubbling, they did much better with Aqua-Glo/Sun-Glo setup. CO2, PMDD added. pH=6.8, KH=3-4, NO3=5mL/L. So I think these 6700K fall short in red.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> So basically the important thing here is to use a combination of lights of different wavelengths?!


Or maybe the important thing is just to use a good lamp.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Oleg, the spectral output for the PL-L/950 is in Ivo Busko's article on lighting comparisons in the Aquabotanic library.



> quote:
> 
> Roger, I alreday have alot of light - 130W PC 6700K on my 30G tank


Yep. That is a lot of light.



> quote:
> 
> Rotala repens turned brown and Rotala indica bent toward the gravel. Plants grow but slow and not bubbling, they did much better with Aqua-Glo/Sun-Glo setup. CO2, PMDD added. pH=6.8, KH=3-4, NO3=5mL/L. So I think these 6700K fall short in red.


There are other possible causes, but if you're convinced that the problem is with the lack of red in your PC lamps, why not just replace the lamps?

Roger Miller


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> There are other possible causes, but if you're convinced that the problem is with the lack of red in your PC lamps, why not just replace the lamps?


I am going to... Actually, I received today 3000K, 3500K, 4100K 55W PC lamps. I'll try them. But anyway, there are no PC lamps available with 660-690nm peak as Gro-lux has. And I don't want to switch back to "regular" fluorescent lamps.

In the Busko's article I see numbers but no graphs. Most links at the bottom are not working.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.aquabotanic.com/lightcompare1.htm

The links starting in the 7th paragraph -- each of which is (JPEG,PS) -- work just fine.

All of the triphosphor lamps -- including the PL-L/950 -- include a spike at 612 or so. I you look at the response spectrum that Newt posted earlier in this thread you will see that plants have a good response over a wide band at high wavelengths. The response at ~610 is almost as large as the response in the main peak at 675.

For what its worth, the information in Newt's chart can be presented in several ways. I've never seen it look quite like that in any other presentation. Other curves I've seen indicate a more important role for the blue part of the spectrum.

Roger Miller


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Here are two illustrations. The first









Shows the adsorption spectrum of different photoactive pigments in plants.

The second








Shows the photosynthesis action spectrum for one plant (an elodea).

Both illustrations are from the very informative page at:

http://www.emc.maricopa.edu/faculty/farabee/BIOBK/BioBookPS.html

Roger Miller


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Does anyone know if Osram/Sylvania still make the Delux54 PC lamp (55 watts, 5400K, 82 CRI)??

And where to purchase if they do still make it.

This bulb has ~1000 more lumens than most of the 55 watt PC lamps.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't know if they're still making it. A higher lumen rating at the same wattage often means greener light. That may account for the 82 CRI.

Lumen is a rating weighted entirely to human perception. It has little to do with the value of a light for either growing or viewing plants.


Roger Miller


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

I think Sylvania doesn't make 5400K DULUX 55 anymore. All I found are 3000K, 3500K and 4100K. Please note these are dulux not delux. So they don't mean wider spectrum (correct me if I am wrong)


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Roger, thanks for the explaination on lumens. I didnt know if it was like lux. I guess not.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Newt, lux are lumens/square meter, so they are similar. They are both defined in terms that are meaningful to human perception of light. They stress the amount of energy in the green band to which humans are most sensitive. Ivo Busko's lighting article has an excellent description of the units. Try reading...

http://www.aquabotanic.com/lightcompare.htm#S-2

PAR is used in plant studies. Ivo calculated PAR values for some common lamps. Normally you will not find PAR used outside of scientific literature.

Lumen ratings are usually available, but when you use them you have to keep in mind what they mean. Lamp A can have a higher lumen rating than lamp B and appear brighter to you, while lamp B provides more useful light for plants.

Compare the lumen ratings for cool white and gro-lux bulbs of the same wattage and you will see what I mean. In Ivo's tables a 40 watt cool white bulb is rated at 3050 lumen; a 40 watt Gro-lux bulb (*not* wide spectrum) is way lower at 1200 lumen. The big difference is because Gro-Lux lamps provide very little green light and cool whites provide a lot of green light. The PAR comparison is much closer. The cool white provides a PAR of 42.4 and the Gro-Lux provides a PAR of 41.2. In terms of Ivo's "PUR" measure the Gro-Lux light produces more useful radiation (27.4) than the Cool White (20.5).

Within one type of light (T12, T8 triphosphor and so on) the nominal lamp wattage turns out to be a pretty good measure of PAR output from a lamp. There is some variation due to other factors but their effects are secondary.

Roger Miller


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

I got GE 9325K 55W today and put instead of 6700K 65W in my 25G tank. My plants and fish look so much better!!!








I hope plants will grow better now.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Oleg Eremenko:
> Anyone has spectral output graph for GE 9325K and Philips PL-L/950 bulbs?


The GE9325K:









The PL-L 950:
http://www.gpodio.com/posts/philips_pl_l_4pin.pdf

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks a lot, Giancarlo Podio!


----------



## imported_trilinearmipmap (Feb 11, 2003)

Well I ordered 4 of these bulbs off the www.britelite.com site, I thought I was ordering Philips bulbs.

PLL 55W 
6400 color 
POWER COMPACT - AQUARIUM use
Nominal Watt: 55W
Luminous Flux: 4800
Rendering Index: 82
Color Temp: 6400K
Ave Life: 12,000 hours
Lamp Base: 2G11
Std Pkg CTN: 50

Retail Price: $32.95
Sale Price: $15.95

(Canadian Prices by the way)

The bulbs arrived within 2 business days of ordering. Anyway I was expecting Philips bulbs but I got some no-name Chinese bulbs called "Walsun" brand, labelled as "55 Watt Daylight bulbs".

Anyway I have no idea if these bulbs give the spectrum or intensity they claim, how long they will last, or whether they were made in a Chinese prison camp for that matter.

Probably most of the major bulb manufacturers produce in China for all I know, these might be Philips bulbs made in the same Philips factory but with a Chinese brand name.

Anyway so far they look OK on my tank, I have just one of these bulbs on the tank along with my 3 other old bulbs (6700K).

Does anybody have any experience with these bulbs? The website listed on the bulb package is www.yfsinternational.com

I have also ordered 4 GE 9325K 55W bulbs from Atlanta lighting, maybe I'll go with 2 6400K bulbs and 2 9325K bulbs.


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

I think this link might be interesting to many of us. Same aquarium lit with
different lamps:
http://www.aquaplants.nm.ru/articles/color.htm


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Philip 950:
http://www.aqua-web.org/users/saurama/pages/03_sp_Philips950.htm


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

Philips makes at least three lamps that they number "950"; the PL-L950, TL'D950 and TL950. They all have a 90+ CRI and Kelvin rating in the 5000s. They are all listed in Ivo's article and each has a different spectrum. The spectrum in the link that ninob provided appears to be for the TL'D950, which is a 36 watt 4' linear T8. It isn't sold in the US. I'm not sure about Canada. 


Roger Miller


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Newt:
> Does anyone know if Osram/Sylvania still make the Delux54 PC lamp (55 watts, 5400K, 82 CRI)??
> And where to purchase if they do still make it.


Newt, try this site:
http://www.ace-lighting.com
Product code: FT55DL/12


----------



## Oleg (Jun 15, 2004)

T5 Plant Pro Launched

Is it CF PC lamp:

http://www.arcadia-uk.info/news.php?action=view&mid=8&lan=en&id=5


----------

